# Sticky  Energy ESW-8HG 8" 200 watt Take Classic subwoofer



## Reviews Bot

*Energy ESW-8HG 8" 200 watt Take Classic subwoofer*

*Description:*
8" 200 watt Down-firing High Gloss Black Subwoofer with Ribbed Elliptical surround

*Details:*

DetailValue*Binding*Electronics*Brand*ENBS9*EAN*0629303300411*Feature*8" Injection-molded woofer with patented Ribbed Elliptical surround suspension for greater output & lower distortion
200 watt Dynamic / 60 watt RMS custom matched amplifier for clean and deep bass down to 33hz
Rigid, low-distortion MDF enclosure with elegant High Gloss Black Finish
Variable Crossover and phase control to blend with any speakers, low-level & speaker level inputs for connection to any receiver, amplifier or TV
Down-firing, front-ported design for maximum impact in a compact package*Item Height*15 inches*Item Length*12.7 inches*Item Width*12.7 inches*Label*Energy*Manufacturer*Energy*MPN*ESW-8HG*Package Height*16.7 inches*Package Length*19.9 inches*Package Weight*24.15 pounds*Package Width*18.6 inches*PackageQuantity*1*PartNumber*ESW-8HG*ProductGroup*Speakers*ProductTypeName*SPEAKERS*Publisher*Energy*SKU*TY-LRAF-1737*Studio*Energy*Title*Energy ESW-8HG 8" 200 watt Take Classic subwoofer*UPC*629303300411*UPCList - UPCListElement*629303300411*Item Weight*19 pounds*CatalogNumberList - CatalogNumberListElement*1010967*Model*ESW-8HG*Color*Black*Warranty*1 Years Parts & labor*ReleaseDate*2009-05-28


----------

